# Im so frustrated with diabetes



## hkk1970 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi my little boy (3) diagnosed in January has been quite consistent with his readings for a few weeks but then we go away on holiday in the uk and coming back his levels have gone up to really high then he has had 2 hypos in 2 days , having not had one for about 3 months.

Sat and sunday woke up at reading of 13 so we gave him a correction. At lunch time he was 17 ,yet another correction ( only half unit correction both times) then at 430pm came down to reading of 3.3 . He had also had a small packet of choc buttons 7g carbs as a snack with no insulin prior to the hypo.

Anyone got any reasoning for this !!

He is on novorapid 1 unit to 10 carbs and 1 unit of levemir at bedtime.

Today he has been to pre school ,had an apple and come home with a reading of 24 !! Some days he has a normal reading when he comes home from pre school. I dont give insulin for the snack...

Help !!!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi

Just wondered if this was him coming out of the honeymoon period ? This would explain his requirement for more insulin - hence the higher readings. Or could he be starting with a bug?

If the highs are persistant and def not poorly, then perhaps the background insulin is no longer sufficient. After that I would look at the bolus and correction factors. 
I would speak with his team about making some adjustments to compensate for the changes you are seeing and to get things more steady again. He may need more of the levemir overnight if waking at higher levels. It makes for an easier day if you can start with a decent number for sure! You may need to do some overnight checks.

Perhaps the pre breakfast of 13 mmols wasn't given an adequate correction to then be 17 by lunch ? My daughter is on the pump and her correction factor is 8:1 (1 unit bringing her bg's down by 8mmols) on a morning but 10:1-11:1 throughout the rest of the day, this is because she is more insulin resistant on a morning. Perhaps this was why he ended up hypo with a further correction of the same amount later in the day, or if the insulin was just stacking up ?
However, if he is on injections there will be less scope to fine tune this other than compensating with carbs I suppose?. Would you consider a pump for him?

I also have to give my daughter insulin for most snacks, especially over 5g. 

Good luck with it all x


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 18, 2012)

We're in a really similar position and having ruled all the alternatives out it looks like the honeymoon period is over for us too.

We pump so I don't really know much about injecting but we are going through the slow process of adjusting all his basal levels. It's so fustrating isn't it when you think you've got an idea of beast and then it changes! Keep positive though xxx

P.S. Doesn't the term 'honeymoon period' drive you nuts!


----------



## Amanda102 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have had the same with my 12 year old over the last few weeks off and on. Fine for a while and the some totally unexplained highs. We have been to clinic today and altered some of her basal rates, but basically I think it corresponds with a growing spurt! It's so frustrating isn't it because it feels like something you can never really master.  Keep trying though and don't let it get you down!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2012)

Well - I don't think I could eat an apple without jabbing. (1u to 10g same as your little one)

I did eat a pear earlier and shot up to over 11, so I then thought, yeah - I totally omitted to jab, didn't I? -  that must have been 20g CHO then!  LOL


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jun 19, 2012)

My daughter's level also spike if she eat an apple, I find strawberry and banana are better for her. I do give her extra insulin when she snack in between meal times.


----------



## NatashaA (Jun 19, 2012)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi my little boy (3) diagnosed in January has been quite consistent with his readings for a few weeks but then we go away on holiday in the uk and coming back his levels have gone up to really high then he has had 2 hypos in 2 days , having not had one for about 3 months.
> 
> Sat and sunday woke up at reading of 13 so we gave him a correction. At lunch time he was 17 ,yet another correction ( only half unit correction both times) then at 430pm came down to reading of 3.3 . He had also had a small packet of choc buttons 7g carbs as a snack with no insulin prior to the hypo.
> 
> ...



I know this will sound obvious but ..... have you considered the size of the apple and how much of it he is actually eating.  Was he able to run about the same as the previous day to burn some of the glucose of?  When my daughter has a "wet" playtime at school, her levels will rise even if she eats exactly the same thing two days running.


AHHH the joys of diabetes


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2012)

After 46 yrs of T1 i still do get some unusual readings. It has never been an exact science with me. Keep at it & good luck


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi

I also want to add (opposite to some of the other posts and none are right or wrong, they are all right) that when my daughter was injection, apples made no difference to her levels at all.  The only fruit that absolutely made a difference was bananas and grapes but not apples or oranges or pears etc etc.

On a pump whole other ball game and beforehand when the DSN said you will have to bolus insulin for apples I didn't believe her but of course she was right.   So it may not be the apple, it could be end of honeymoon after all.


----------

